# Palm?



## TheSurgeon (Jan 3, 2005)

Anyone know what type of plant this is, and if so what care should be given?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 3, 2005)

You RAWK, Leon!


----------



## tomreeve (Jan 4, 2005)

Yup, dracaena I think. Cultivation: In garden, prefer rich, moist, well-drained soil in a protected sunny position, or a standard potting mix in a diffused sunlight or full shade. (from _Flora_ pg 511)


----------



## TheSurgeon (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Leon, and Tom. I would have never guessed it in a million years


----------

